# Blaupunkt radio system problem



## goatsmom (Apr 26, 2012)

Has anyone ever had a problem with their Blaupunkt radio system in a 2006 GTO? Mine shows an error message stating: Voice In and the system cannot be turned off, stays on when the car is turned off, won't eject CD's, and won't switch to FM mode.


----------



## mikes06goat (Jan 13, 2009)

Did someone try to wire in a direct ipod/mp3 connection through the voice in pigtail?


----------



## ZEIKE524 (Dec 28, 2010)

Do you have the security code?


----------



## goatsmom (Apr 26, 2012)

mikes06goat said:


> Did someone try to wire in a direct ipod/mp3 connection through the voice in pigtail?


No it just happened while driving.


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

Not worth the work to figure it out. Find a used one online that has the code or go aftermarket.


----------

